# Hi I'm new to this forum I.m an oldy so wasn't expecting this .



## littlerobin (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello every one was diagnosed about 2 months ago with type 2.I'm in my seventies so was pole axed by this & last week saw my doc.who said I didn't need any medication nor need a meter but to occationally to use sticks on urine test not happy about this as surely its better to have meter to give blood result which must be more accurate.I'm away on holiday soon for 9 days & do not relish having to do urine testing whilst away.Pin prick would be in my view much better.Also its hard to keep to strict diet whilst away.What is your opinion on this,should I see another doc. to persist for use of meter & strips to do test.?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 13, 2017)

littlerobin said:


> surely its better to have meter to give blood result which must be more accurate


Welcome to the forum....
I think you have answered the question yourself.... Except that you are unlikely to be prescribed one so (though you can ask) it'll be a self-funded one. People often go for the SD Codefree from Amazon as the test strips tend to be the cheapest.


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 13, 2017)

littlerobin said:


> Hello every one was diagnosed about 2 months ago with type 2.I'm in my seventies so was pole axed by this & last week saw my doc.who said I didn't need any medication nor need a meter but to occationally to use sticks on urine test not happy about this as surely its better to have meter to give blood result which must be more accurate.I'm away on holiday soon for 9 days & do not relish having to do urine testing whilst away.Pin prick would be in my view much better.Also its hard to keep to strict diet whilst away.What is your opinion on this,should I see another doc. to persist for use of meter & strips to do test.?





Martin Canty said:


> Welcome to the forum....
> I think you have answered the question yourself.... Except that you are unlikely to be prescribed one so (though you can ask) it'll be a self-funded one. People often go for the SD Codefree from Amazon as the test strips tend to be the cheapest.


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you Martin Canty that is helpful I will have to see another Dr. in practice to get his opinion as I didn't expect I could just go ahead & buy a meter & wasn't sure either if strips could be bought or whether I could get them with a dr's prescription.At this stage I havn't even been invited to see Diabetic nurse,I may only be getting a phone message from her after a blood test this week seems so casual would have at least expected to see her face to face if only once & be able to ask a few questions I do need some help as regards sticking strictly to diet alone.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Littlerobin, Welcome to our very select club and this friendly forum.it does come as a shock doesn't it.
It's worth persisting in trying to get a glucose meter and enough test strips prescribed, sadly most T2s who are not on medications that can cause low blood glucose (hypo's) will be given one.
The cheapest one to self fund the ongoing cost of the test strips is the SD Codefree meter available from Amazon or directly from Homehealth
https://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
You're entitled to claim VAT relief . We use the mmol/l measurement in the uk.
You'll need to buy more test strips and lancets as they only provide a few of each in the starter kit.

Basically it's carbohydrates that our bodies can't handle too well, sugar in all its forms is just another carb.
We are likely to supprise you on what we can eat
Usually the worst things for us are the starchy carbs, potatoes esp mash, rice, pasta, bread esp white and some root vegetables, fruit juice , we have to be careful with fruit ,grapes are little sugar bombs  berries are often tolerated better.
Now I can hear you thinking "*OMG WHAT CAN I EAT"* , well we get to eat some nice tasty grub, in time you'll find good substitutes.  Some here have sweet potato, instead of potatoes, I have a slice or two of wholemeal bread other have Lidle protein rolls or burgen bread.

We don't have any problems with meat and unles you have a medical problem good fats are ok
If you eat meat and like sausages and burgers ,go for the high meat content ones they are low carb, as are eggs, mushrooms, most veg that grows above ground , some nuts are low carb, cream, butter and a few squares of dark chocolate are ok their are lots more we can eat.
You've you some ideas , have a read through the thread called ' what did you eat yesterday' to see what we've been eating

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/

The worst thing you can do is be far to strict with yourself! Any changes to your diet must not only be sustainable but enjoyable too, so my advise is cut down a bit on the carby stuff rather than trying to cut them out , get yourself that meter if you can afford it, test just before meals then 2 hours afterward , this will tell you how well your body tolerates those carbs enabling you to make informed changes.
Have a read of Test review adjust by Alan S, a fellow T2
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/

When you have time, have a read of his whole blog.
For future reference you'll find the above and lots more in the pinned (top) area of the Newbies say hello here forum, the thread is called
Useful links for people new to diabetes, the T2 section is near the bottom.
Sorry I do seem to have gone on a bit 

Ask questions , we will do our best to help.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, littlerobin. Others have already given excellent advice about SC Codefree meter. Where are you going on holiday? Many people let go a bit more than usual when on holiday. Plus, if food is unfamiliar, it's not so important to learn how it affects you, if you won't be eating it again until next holiday. 
Urine or blood test strips can be disposed of in regular household waste bins, but actually, it's often even easier in women's cubicles in public or hotel toilets, as you can use the sanitary products waste bins. However, sharps, such as lancets need to be disposed of carefully to avoid harm to waste workers. Many of us don't change lancets (in finger pricking devices) very often, so would use the same one for a holiday of weeks or months, let alone 9 days. If you want to change while away, carrying a plastic pot eg 35mm film canister for used lancet(s) is convenient. Then drop into a sharps bin when you can eg in GP's or practice nurse's room..
Have a great holiday


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 13, 2017)

littlerobin said:


> Hello every one was diagnosed about 2 months ago with type 2.I'm in my seventies so was pole axed by this & last week saw my doc.who said I didn't need any medication nor need a meter but to occationally to use sticks on urine test not happy about this as surely its better to have meter to give blood result which must be more accurate.I'm away on holiday soon for 9 days & do not relish having to do urine testing whilst away.Pin prick would be in my view much better.Also its hard to keep to strict diet whilst away.What is your opinion on this,should I see another doc. to persist for use of meter & strips to do test.?


As Copepod has said excellent advice already given above...so I won't repeat it...often type 2's not dependent on medication that can cause hypoglycaemia are routinely refused testing strips & a meter...various excuses are given...such as there's no need you can rely on the quarterly HbA1c tests...or you'll become obsessive...or it's too emotional...the reality is it is a cost cutting exercise...some GP's & DSN's are more enlightened...have prescribed strip/meters...however...not many...you may be able to get those on prescription...but...in the meantime if you really want to test...as suggested the best meter for self funding is the sd codefree...I believe all well motivated diabetics that want to test...should be provided with the necessary equipment...as for the casual approach...I'm not surprised...disappointed...but not surprised...the same start for many of us here...thankfully you will receive advice & support here...ask what you need to...the forum is such a valuable source of information 'straight from the horses mouth'...wondering if you'd like to tell us a little bit more about yourself...what were your blood sugar levels were at diagnosis...have you had an HbA1c test yet? (this is a blood test which gives you your average BG levels for the previous three months)...since you seem to be on diet & exercise only...I imagine they must be relatively balanced...if at some point you wish to challenge the refusal to supply you with a meter & strips...let us know...there are several here who have done exactly that...we would be able to help if you need it...keep us updated...good luck.


----------



## Carolg (Jun 13, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Welcome to the forum, littlerobin. Others have already given excellent advice about SC Codefree meter. Where are you going on holiday? Many people let go a bit more than usual when on holiday. Plus, if food is unfamiliar, it's not so important to learn how it affects you, if you won't be eating it again until next holiday.
> Urine or blood test strips can be disposed of in regular household waste bins, but actually, it's often even easier in women's cubicles in public or hotel toilets, as you can use the sanitary products waste bins. However, sharps, such as lancets need to be disposed of carefully to avoid harm to waste workers. Many of us don't change lancets (in finger pricking devices) very often, so would use the same one for a holiday of weeks or months, let alone 9 days. If you want to change while away, carrying a plastic pot eg 35mm film canister for used lancet(s) is convenient. Then drop into a sharps bin when you can eg in GP's or practice nurse's room..
> Have a great holiday


Hi little Robin. I buy sd code free meter and strips as don't get on prescription. When I finish a wee tub of strips, I keep empty one and put used strips and lancets in it to dispose of, then chuck whole tub away . like some others, I don't change lancet every time, but that's my choice. Hope you get advice soon, have a good holiday


----------



## grovesy (Jun 13, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 13, 2017)

Welcome to you Robin.


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm 76 hence being shocked about diagnosis.
I have Fibromyalgia with all its further health problems.
Highblood pressure on Amlodipine 5mgs.
thyroxine100mgm daily
unstable bladder..still under specialist...Mirabegron 50mgms mod.release tabs.morning& Regurin60mgs.evening.
Phenoxymethylpenicillin 250mgms twice daily(Cellulitis) for life(Still moitered by specialist as 3 outbreaks on legs)
Dosulepin25mgms 1-2 at night.
Calcium tabs.twice daily borderline to Osteoporosis
Asthma sprays Brown & Blue...Brown 2 puffs m0rning & evening
under Maxofacial for Lichen Planus...due for 2nd.biopsy of tongue in August..have a lesion they are unsure about.
Vit B's for restless legs (does help)
Paracetamol & Tramadol for back pain(3 lower discs protruding)
Salivix pastilles for dry mouth.
Dry eyes(gel to relieve this)
Now this dianosis...got really down when Diabetes followed all other probs.

So very delighted to have as much feed back as possible feel in limbo...not enough help from surgery...I'm only human & unsure of diet.Away nine days so all meals will be out where ever we go.Have got an appt. to see another Doc.to see about the meter do not mind buying as surely this is wise to keep an eye on sugar levels while away particularly as I'm so newly diagnosed.

HbAIc on (1/2/17)51.
Cholesterol 5.2
HDL1.29....LDL 3.1 (on25/4/17)

Really struggling as old age makes brain less easy to take it all in.
Having problem to work out how to reply to you all as looking for posting reply ...sorry am struggling on computer too at times.
Any feedback is so very welcome.


----------



## Magarnett (Jun 13, 2017)

littlerobin said:


> I'm 76 hence being shocked about diagnosis.
> I have Fibromyalgia with all its further health problems.
> Highblood pressure on Amlodipine 5mgs.
> thyroxine100mgm daily
> ...


----------



## Magarnett (Jun 13, 2017)

I AM 74 HAVE COPD CAUSED BY UNTREATED ASTHMA AS A CHILD AM PERMANENTLY ON STEROIDS AND NEBULIZER SHOULD HAVE OPERATION FOR PROLAPSED WOMB CAUSING BACKACHE AND TEAR IN RIGHT SHOULDER BUT BECAUSE HAVE PREVIOUSLY HAD CARDIAC ARREST ANAESTHETIC IS A PROBLEM SO JUST TRY TO LIVE WITH MY HEALTH PROBLEMS DIAGNOSED WITH DIABETES AGED 73 TOTALLY SHOCKED BU T SIX MONTHS ON TWO STONES LIGHTER AND WITH ALL MEDICAL CONDITIONS UNDER CONTROL FEEL IT HAS BEEN A BLESSING FOR TOO LONG I ATE UNHEALTHILY AND NEGLECTED MYSELF NOW FEEL GLAD TO BE STILL ALIVE AND DETERMINED TO C ONTINUE WITH HEALTHY EATING EVEN THOUGH PROGRESS VERY SLOW (DUE IN PART TO STEROID MEDICATION) DIABETES WAS MY WAKEUP CALL SO DONT DESPAIR


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 13, 2017)

littlerobin said:


> I'm 76 hence being shocked about diagnosis.
> I have Fibromyalgia with all its further health problems.
> Highblood pressure on Amlodipine 5mgs.
> thyroxine100mgm daily
> ...



Robin your doing fine pal, never mind age, it's just a number. I bet you can remember Sheffield Wednesday being GOOD !!!!
Getting a meter is a must, please get one.
This forum is superb,


----------



## trophywench (Jun 13, 2017)

Well girls weren't really encouraged to have much interest in football in the 1950s when I grew up, although I was aware of the Baggies as the local team and of course remember them winning the FA cup when I was teenager.  But I can't see where Robin has told us she lives in Sheffield - I don't and never have and wouldn't have the slightest idea about football clubs there!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, @littlerobin, you're doing fine!

Great advice already given - I would just second the advice to get a meter from Home Health and start testing as it's the only way to get in control. Lots of lovely people here to answer any questions you might have. Meanwhile, have a lovely and relaxing holiday


----------



## Steff (Jun 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 13, 2017)

Magarnett said:


> I AM 74 HAVE COPD CAUSED BY UNTREATED ASTHMA AS A CHILD AM PERMANENTLY ON STEROIDS AND NEBULIZER SHOULD HAVE OPERATION FOR PROLAPSED WOMB CAUSING BACKACHE AND TEAR IN RIGHT SHOULDER BUT BECAUSE HAVE PREVIOUSLY HAD CARDIAC ARREST ANAESTHETIC IS A PROBLEM SO JUST TRY TO LIVE WITH MY HEALTH PROBLEMS DIAGNOSED WITH DIABETES AGED 73 TOTALLY SHOCKED BU T SIX MONTHS ON TWO STONES LIGHTER AND WITH ALL MEDICAL CONDITIONS UNDER CONTROL FEEL IT HAS BEEN A BLESSING FOR TOO LONG I ATE UNHEALTHILY AND NEGLECTED MYSELF NOW FEEL GLAD TO BE STILL ALIVE AND DETERMINED TO C ONTINUE WITH HEALTHY EATING EVEN THOUGH PROGRESS VERY SLOW (DUE IN PART TO STEROID MEDICATION) DIABETES WAS MY WAKEUP CALL SO DONT DESPAIR



I feel on top of the world now loll


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 13, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Well girls weren't really encouraged to have much interest in football in the 1950s when I grew up, although I was aware of the Baggies as the local team and of course remember them winning the FA cup when I was teenager.  But I can't see where Robin has told us she lives in Sheffield - I don't and never have and wouldn't have the slightest idea about football clubs there!


 
It was intended to be a lighthearted comment.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 13, 2017)

All wrong guys...I live in Bournemouth hehee.How ever I don't know what are healthy numbers how far back do I go before I reach the other side of not a Diabetic...can someone enlighten me what the goal is to be back the other side of no Diabetes.Wasn't even told my latest blood results & forgot to ask just told I didn't need medication & apart from tomorrows blood test will be called in in about 6 months time & nurse will probably ring my results & not see me.So really not very impressed with my follow up after the three visits to Education Diabetes meetings.
By the way a hot day today was sitting in garden for short while as not good in sun...burn too easy.After cold winds & so much rain I bet Bournemouth beach is packed.
Thankyou again for encouraging posts but don't really understand blood results.Please enlighten me.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 14, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> It was intended to be a lighthearted comment.


Flame wars have started for less.... 3 taboo subjects: Politics, Religion & Soccer!!!!  Oh, don't get me started on Trump.....


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 14, 2017)

littlerobin said:


> All wrong guys...I live in Bournemouth hehee.How ever I don't know what are healthy numbers how far back do I go before I reach the other side of not a Diabetic...can someone enlighten me what the goal is to be back the other side of no Diabetes.Wasn't even told my latest blood results & forgot to ask just told I didn't need medication & apart from tomorrows blood test will be called in in about 6 months time & nurse will probably ring my results & not see me.So really not very impressed with my follow up after the three visits to Education Diabetes meetings.
> By the way a hot day today was sitting in garden for short while as not good in sun...burn too easy.After cold winds & so much rain I bet Bournemouth beach is packed.
> Thankyou again for encouraging posts but don't really understand blood results.Please enlighten me.



Hello littlerobin and welcome 
This page tells you about blood sugar results - https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Managing-your-diabetes/Testing/ -you are aiming for your finger prick tests to be 4-7 before meals and under 8.5 after meals (you need to scroll down a bit to see the targets for people with type 2).
Scroll down a bit more and you will see that you are aiming for your HbA1c test to be under 48.  Some people here have managed to get it into the 30s with diet alone, which is excellent, but in the 40s is fine.


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 14, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Hello littlerobin and welcome
> This page tells you about blood sugar results - https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Managing-your-diabetes/Testing/ -you are aiming for your finger prick tests to be 4-7 before meals and under 8.5 after meals (you need to scroll down a bit to see the targets for people with type 2).
> Scroll down a bit more and you will see that you are aiming for your HbA1c test to be under 48.  Some people here have managed to get it into the 30s with diet alone, which is excellent, but in the 40s is fine.


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you so much Juliet you have given me the information I really need to understand what to aim for.The Education meetings for us who have just been told they are now either Type 1 or 2 is very good but I honestly don't know whether we were told about readings...to be honest in my older age these days can't absorb what has been said at a meeting...I don't think this was actually covered.The fact the Dr. just said I needn't do many urine tests any more didn't impress me just to get on with diet etc. just left me thinking well where am I no real back up don't need a meter to test I felt left adrift...we will moniter you in 6 months.Just had a blood test done today & usual urine tests sent off so now wait to hear from nurse via a phone call.Doesn't make me feel very confident I would have thought 1 appt. face to face would have been helpful to ask a few questions...I guess they think I'm doing well enough!
I have to say I'm very happy with all the friendly people on this forum who so kindly answered my questions down to you Juliet for the last bit of information..thank you so much to all of you for your friendly welcome & help.


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 16, 2017)

Now more confused...looking up meters....First one SD Codefree Blood sugar meter (mmo1/L) £71.99   or is it...
SD Codefree (mg/dl)59.99...........could some one enlighten me on the difference & what is the right one to order.?


----------



## Ljc (Jun 16, 2017)

littlerobin said:


> Now more confused...looking up meters....First one SD Codefree Blood sugar meter (mmo1/L) £71.99   or is it...
> SD Codefree (mg/dl)59.99...........could some one enlighten me on the difference & what is the right one to order.?


 DO WHAT. 
They are far too expensive, please don't touch them. A starter kit from sites I've given links to cost under £14. You'll need to buy more test strips and lancets as a starter kit only comes with 10 each. 
What site were you looking at. 

Amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...p=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=B0068JAJFS
Or directly from Homehealth
https://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
You need the mmol/l measurement and you're entitled to claim VAT relief.


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello & thanks for reply,I did look at both sights both Amazon & homehealth was in such a dilemma as what to look for will get hubby to help me tonight or Saturday,so new to all this & very confusing as to what was best.Thanks for guidance will get hubby to once more save these details,as fast as he shows me I forget how to do it just brain not working well at times.There were so many meters didn't know which to decide on.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes  it can be confusing.
If you get hubby to click on the links I gave in my last post,  They'll take him to the proper site and meter directly.


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Ljc well after much hesitation due to my lovely hubby doing some long browsing we did send for a meter sd Code free as you quoted under £14 plus extra strips & 50 lancets also included.The hesitation & concern was is it too cheap & maybe unreliable.Looking at comments about usage did make us falter as 82 people wrote to say they had problems & unreliability & they then had to buy again.The strange thing is the two expensive sd codefree meters which I first saw on both sights you suggested we looked never appeared again...weird.We also looked at a Boots model,my goodness that does get expensive we totted up that theirs came around to £50 & replacement lancets & strips certainly weren't cheap.So now a lot of reading & to see if I will be ok to try it whilst away.As I have said have only a phone call from nurse this coming week I can't see that helpful when away in July for 9 days.Any other comments from any members will be appreciated if they think of any other tips I will check & read.Thanks again to such a pleasant & helpful bunch of people.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 24, 2017)

It is strange about those expensive SD Codefree meters showing up on the links I gave, but at least they were taken down and fortunately you never bought them. 
With the high street brands, the manufacturers make their profits from the sale of Test strips, I guess the makers of the Codefree are not so greedy. 
Many here use this meter when self funding their own testing strips because of the cost of them , it's also a perfectly good no nonsense meter. 

The time between dx (diagnosis) and seeing the nurse can be very frustrating because of lack of info and support. So please fire away with any questions you have.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 24, 2017)

Our members here and others all over the place, have been 'self testing' the Codefree meter for a long while now - a couple of years - and I don't actually recall many complaints.  An awful lot of them used their old meters in tandem whilst they finished off the strips the NHS had decided to stop prescribing for them - so we witnessed a good many comparisons - and everyone seems to agree it's just as trustworthy as the more expensive ones.

I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about, there.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum.  The Codefree is an excellent meter imho, I've used the Contour as well, but prefer the Codefree.


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm back again.Had my phone call from nurse & she was not pleased reception had advised a phone call & she still wants to see me,so that was bloomin receptions being over efficient & has narked me!Been setting up the meter.Again she is adament I don't need the testing meter despite me saying that all members on Diabetic forum say I should.Been told to go on holiday & forget about any testing as my blood results are very good & eat sensibly.Very pleased about blood test;That was heartening.

HbA1c...From first blood test 51
2)was48
3)46


----------



## Ljc (Jun 28, 2017)

Well done you've obviously worked hard at reducing your BGs.

Don't worry about her being adamant about not testing ok, it's your body your life your toes etc ,she doesn't have that worry, so she's just following imho stupid rules, that were never meant to be a blanket ban. 
We recommend testing for future health and also because diabetes is very induvual in what carbs it can/can't tolerate Ie before I went onto insulin porridge hardly raised my BGs where others on here it would cause them to spike really high. Without a meter we would never know these things. 
Atm you've probably got enough to contend with , without battling the powers that be to fund a meter and strips, but once you feel ready and able to do battle let us know and you'll get good sound advise.


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi  everyone Ljc thanks for so many extra tips,just nervously tried out meter this morning....One query here I don't mind as many do ...to keep using same needle for a while ...thing is do i just leave it & not attempt to touch tip to clean.....as hubby said "well" is old blood perhaps still on the needle...I'm assuming do not touch tip & doubt it does actually pick up blood as its so speedy with stab & withdrawall from skin.Am I making clear what I'm asking...hope so.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 29, 2017)

littlerobin said:


> Hi  everyone Ljc thanks for so many extra tips,just nervously tried out meter this morning....One query here I don't mind as many do ...to keep using same needle for a while ...thing is do i just leave it & not attempt to touch tip to clean.....as hubby said "well" is old blood perhaps still on the needle...I'm assuming do not touch tip & doubt it does actually pick up blood as its so speedy with stab & withdrawall from skin.Am I making clear what I'm asking...hope so.


Advice is to change every time, but in reality many  change daily, weekly, and some only on St.Swithins day


----------



## the blue wildebeest (Jun 29, 2017)

Walpurgisnacht works for me


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 29, 2017)

Ummm yes did wonder whether I should ask...Wildebeest well not sure about translation...heehee.


----------



## the blue wildebeest (Jun 29, 2017)

Good practice and hygiene would suggest a frequent change of lancet, but I will admit that it is only when I remember... and I appear to have accumulated many unused lancets, and stopped the request for the time being. I am an advocate of regular  testing and keeping notes, particularly as we all react differently to carbohydrates and even changes in the weather. A few hot days, and BGs were down from 7s to 5s. So perhaps a sauna would have more effect than Metformin.


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh if only wildebeest...incidentally where is your home as you see I have already said we live in Bournemouth,so very sorry for families this week again nothing but rain for many have saved a long time for this break & we are so lucky to have some nice stretches of sandy beaches.Yes I have so much to learn here to find out what affects my blood glucose & yet advised to not worry & relax & forget about testing...fine but I know whilst away & eating out as out all day then an evening meal in some place before getting back to Premier Inn that I shall give in to some tempting sweets..at least this will help me to correct & try to keep the sugar level down.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Littlerobin. Don't clean the lancet itself, it's likely it will just add more germs. 
When the removable plastic cover on the lancing device itself gets blood on it , take it off and wash in hot soapy water.
How are you getting on with bodging your finger and persuading enough blood to make an appearance.


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello Ljc was a bit nervous to be honest as hands a bit shaky but managed after a bit of a muddle with hubby standing by to get things in right sequence afraid lack of sleep (only on average 4hours at night) (thank you Fibromyalgia)so added age plus forgetful brain did b/fast test.4.3 after b/fast 6-6.Don't know whether I'll have time for dinner as so much to do & pack.If time wan't to do evening meal...there again might have to wait until in Premier inn.Thanks for coming back that's another thing keeping it clean.Computer will be on so do leave a message if you have further advice.It was fine but made me jump when pricked.!!


----------



## littlerobin (Jun 30, 2017)

littlerobin said:


> Hello Ljc was a bit nervous to be honest as hands a bit shaky but managed after a bit of a muddle with hubby standing by to get things in right sequence afraid lack of sleep (only on average 4hours at night) (thank you Fibromyalgia)so added age plus forgetful brain did b/fast test.4.3 after b/fast 6-6.Don't know whether I'll have time for dinner as so much to do & pack.If time wan't to do evening meal...there again might have to wait until in Premier inn.Thanks for coming back that's another thing keeping it clean.Computer will be on so do leave a message if you have further advice.It was fine but made me jump when pricked.!!


----------



## the blue wildebeest (Jun 30, 2017)

Litllerobin, today is terribly dull (in Hull), and it has rained so much in the past few days that I have been rescuing plants from drowning...I am pleased to see that excellent advice is being given by the good people regularly on the forum, as it has been so long since I began testing that I had forgotten how difficult it can be to inflict injury on yourself deliberately. The first device I had now seems as if the lancet had been adapted from a harpoon, compared with the one i now use.
I am concerned that there remains the attitude of health care professionals that testing may not be needed. I have had (largely unproductive) discussions with an unhelpful and intransigent DSN, and others who are differently disposed, and see a value. It appears that I have been fortunate: I bought my first meter (VAT exempt) and had test strips on prescription from a doctor who was himself diabetic. The present Glucomen Areo was supplied by the clinic, and prescriptions for strips have followed regularly, but as I am trying to allow for social occasions when I am not able to anticipate what food may be available, and to try to allow for more variety I find the results informative, sometimes reassuring, and sometimes surprising.


----------

